# Chest Guard Q



## LBinTN (Sep 30, 2010)

OK I know that this has been discussed in the past but thought maybe some new insight maybe out there. Has anybody seen the chest guard for sale that Choi Hyeon-Ju used at todays Olympic rounds. Now before you say that she has made this with plastic notebook covers, I noticed that a gentleman from Ukraine was using the exact same one (looked better on Choi 
So was curious if anyone knew if this was in production somewhere?


----------



## Bob Furman (May 16, 2012)

From what I read on some older posts on here and some other sites, these are custom made by printing onto some type of thin, flexible material and then sewn into a chest guard of your choice.


----------



## Robert43 (Aug 2, 2004)

Any 1 got a picture of the gaurd?


----------



## LBinTN (Sep 30, 2010)

Here is one of Choi and one of the Ukraine gent.


----------



## LBinTN (Sep 30, 2010)

*Choi Pic*


----------



## edgerat (Dec 14, 2011)

This is the best one I have seen, thus far... Nathalie Dielen's chest guard, Swiss archer.


----------



## DWAA Archer (Oct 14, 2011)

You have to make them your self or if you are not that good with a needle and thread, Find a picture or pattern you like go to a local print shop and find out what plastics they will print using waterproof inks an A4 print should be big enough, once you have the print take it along with you chest guard to a local tailor and ask them to stich it on. Saw an archer the other day with Heinz beaked beans on his well each to their own.


----------



## LBinTN (Sep 30, 2010)

OK just an update... The chest guard pattern is from a South Korean online store called bagazimuri. Lol now I just need to learn Korean...


----------



## swagpiratex (Apr 8, 2012)

That's a pretty cool idea for customization. Anyone know what material would be good to use this on?


----------



## LBinTN (Sep 30, 2010)

A lot of people use plastic file folders. I have seen some that are using a childrens vinyl placemat. I was curious about this one print because I have seen three participants at the Olympics with basically the same one and was curious if it was in production (besides my daughter thought it was cool). Of course the easiest way would probably be to use the Arrowhead Hybrid and put stickers on it I suppose.


----------



## rossing6 (Jun 7, 2008)

Isacc, that red cow pajama devil one is hilarious...make your coach one would you...


----------



## Bob Furman (May 16, 2012)

Guys. If you like there stuff, there is an English version loacted at: http://en.bagazimuri.com/


----------



## swagpiratex (Apr 8, 2012)

LBinTN said:


> A lot of people use plastic file folders. I have seen some that are using a childrens vinyl placemat. I was curious about this one print because I have seen three participants at the Olympics with basically the same one and was curious if it was in production (besides my daughter thought it was cool). Of course the easiest way would probably be to use the Arrowhead Hybrid and put stickers on it I suppose.


That's a great suggestion. I might end up cutting one up, attaching adhesive velcro and use a couple morale patches I have lying around.

Sent from my HTC Sensation


----------



## x1440 (Jan 5, 2003)

bagazimuri translates to "Bucket head" which refers to the cartoon charater's hairstyle.

Bagazimuri does not make chest protectors. They are an online girls clothing and accessory store.

What the flyer that LBinTN posted is basically saying is the company is asking for their customers to join together and support the Korean archers. The company is saying they did not know about the chest protectors either until they saw the coverage of the Korean archers in the London Olympics. They are also surprised to see the Ukrainian archer (Markiyan Ivashko) wear one of the chest guards. They say he probably got it as a gift from one of the Korean archers at a World Cup event. 

They want their customers to support the Korean Archers because they are making their company known internationally and they are very happy for the free advertisement. All the Korean newspapers and online community are talking about this as well.


----------



## LBinTN (Sep 30, 2010)

Thanks for the info x1440!! I became familiar with the website while I was looking but had no idea what the flyer was about. I suppose they had some sort of plastic file folder with the mascot on it that was being used to make the guards. Now if I could just find me some of those they could have some more free advertising lol...


----------

